# I passed up bettas for THIS :O



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

I've wanted an animal to hold for so many years :lol: fish are fun and nice and all, but it's about time I finally got a furry... And here she is  very young, I think about 2 months? Only the size of my hand  She cuddled right into me, and fell asleep while I was looking at her, so I (that's right, this line again) "had to have her" :lol: that's right. I passed up THESE bettas, for THAT guinea xDDD

(I'm ill, I need a doctor!)


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

But piggy is so cute  How could you pass up that little furball? 

Congrats. Have you named her yet?


----------



## Badjer (Oct 25, 2011)

Guinea pigs make AMAZING pets. Seriously, they're probably the best rodents ever. I've owned four, and would probably have another one now but since I'll be headed to college in about two years, mom says I don't need to have anything that can't live in a dorm room! She looks adorable. What sort of bedding do you have her on? Just a warning, pine and cedar shavings are bad for guinea pigs and can cause health problems. Carefresh bedding is what I suggest for any rodent owner, it's very absorbent and helps with any smells! If you have any questions, feel free to ask.


----------



## Nubster (Aug 1, 2011)

Personally I never liked them. Give me a rat any day over one of those...lol...just personal preference is all. Not a huge fan of hamsters either. They are all cute and all, just not my cup of tea.


----------



## Badjer (Oct 25, 2011)

I don't care for hamsters...most I've met have been biters and escape artists! I've never owned rats, though I would like to someday. I love guinea pigs because they're large enough to cuddle with and aren't nocturnal. With lots of attention, they are very friendly!


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

awwwh...


----------



## LionCalie (Sep 24, 2011)

Cute piggie! Here are two of the best websites for Guinea Pig care information, they both have forums: www.guinealynx.info and www.guineapigcages.com

I'm not sure how much research you have done, but Guinea Pig's require specialized care. They need to always have access to fresh Timothy Hay. They need pellets specifically made for them because they cannot produce their own Vitamin C. Without enough Vit C in their diet they will develop an illness called Scurvy. When deciding on what kind of pellet to feed, stick to one that is plain and doesn't have any extra "goodies" in it, which are actually not healthy. Oxbow makes a really terrific Guinea Pig food, you can find it at Petsmart. Avoid Cedar and Pine bedding, Kiln Dried Pine is safe though. They are extremely *social* *animals* and it's recommend to have two of the same sex, or two of the opposite sex with either the male being Neutered or the female being Spayed. One big thing people commonly overlook is cage size. Guinea Pig's love to run laps around their cage so it's important to have a good sized cage that is long and wide instead of tall. 7.5 sq ft is what you will find most will say is the minimum for one pig. That is generally 30" x 36".

I think I covered the basics, but definitely check out those links above for more information.


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

So cute! Personally I love allllllll animals. I've had rats, mice, guinea pigs, rabbits, dogs, cats, snakes, birds, and of course my bettas.
Great and very useful info, LionCalie.


----------



## Badjer (Oct 25, 2011)

LionCalie said:


> Cute piggie! Here are two of the best websites for Guinea Pig care information, they both have forums: www.guinealynx.info and www.guineapigcages.com
> 
> I'm not sure how much research you have done, but Guinea Pig's require specialized care. They need to always have access to fresh Timothy Hay. They need pellets specifically made for them because they cannot produce their own Vitamin C. Without enough Vit C in their diet they will develop an illness called Scurvy. When deciding on what kind of pellet to feed, stick to one that is plain and doesn't have any extra "goodies" in it, which are actually not healthy. Oxbow makes a really terrific Guinea Pig food, you can find it at Petsmart. Avoid Cedar and Pine bedding, Kiln Dried Pine is safe though. They are extremely *social* *animals* and it's recommend to have two of the same sex, or two of the opposite sex with either the male being Neutered or the female being Spayed. One big thing people commonly overlook is cage size. Guinea Pig's love to run laps around their cage so it's important to have a good sized cage that is long and wide instead of tall. 7.5 sq ft is what you will find most will say is the minimum for one pig. That is generally 30" x 36".
> 
> I think I covered the basics, but definitely check out those links above for more information.


+1


----------



## Philnominal (Dec 22, 2011)

Good cheap bedding is newspaper with some timothy hay. It's what i use. Also what are you feeding her?


----------



## BettaMiah (Sep 12, 2011)

I love Guinea pigs but whenever I pet them I get itchy and get like a rash. :/ Oh wells. Its tots worth it. I'll still own them someday.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

b-catches up reading- lol... hmm...I was told to get pine shavings...the pet store manager (who also gave me a 5 dollar discount on her =D) gave me some pine for now, I got her some Hartz brand mixed food - and avoided ANYTHING dyed... And fresh broccoli for vitamin C =D I named her Honey. 

Aaaand the very sad news... Riddle the betta died from the SAME disease as Maine, and he too was a blue betta -.- SHADOW BETTER NOT DIE


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

pine isn't good at all. i own a bunny, so i know SOME things. x:

get Aspen, or care... what was it? carefresh? whatever, that's made out of recycled papers. :V just like with bettas, rarely listen to pet store people about critter care. chemicals in pine can cause infections when they chew on it. x:


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

o.o can it cause allergies? my little Honey did have a little bit of crustiness on her one eye when I got her, then I brought her home.... today although she is very active (lost her once for a second, when she hid in my bath-robe sleeve x.x) doesn't "sound" sick (the cute sounds don't sound off I mean) but her eye was red, and watery, and now she is sneezing occassionally :/ She has eaten though (refilled) 

I dont exactly have 90 for a checkup plus 50 some for meds -.- I'm trying to rule everything out. I'm also going downtown for a better cage, bowls, water bottle etc. However... I may mention to the store she is sick. Because she came sick... Which is sad  poor Honey


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

nah, if i'm not mistaken, it can cause respiratory issues, and something else. i know it's expensive(i have a bunny, and we gotta buy the BIG bags of bedding, or go back and buy small ones every week. o-o), but that's what you get yourself into when you buy peegs and bunnies. they're NOT easy pets to care for. i had to research what veggies and fruits were safe for Mocha, and it gets expensive after a while. VERY expensive. add in the specific foods for them, chew toys, water bottles, hay.... it adds up FAST.


----------



## HOTPOKKIT (Dec 19, 2011)

Dude, pine can kill small animals in a relatively short amount of time. Not only do the volatile oils cause respiratory distress, infection, and failure in pretty much anything smaller than a Shetland Pony, it also increases liver enzymes and throws the entire body off-kilter.

Also-- can't afford the vet? DON'T get the pet.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Pigs aren't a weekly "send to the vet" creature. That much i know, by talking to guinea pig owners here in town. They ARE generally easy to care for as long as you keep their area clean and dry (as I do), feed them properly (I got fresh veggies and food for her), water is clean each day (again as I do) and there is enough space supplied for roam, and you let them out of the cage each day (which...I do)

I've heard of cedar being a 100% no-no... The store gave me pine with her -.- aaand...I'm just...gonna go throw it away now.. -does so- o.o And thank you for reminding me who else I forgot to add to the list... Also it doesn't help she came sick. I may bring her into the pet store, the manager and his wife are pretty good with helping a customer when the customer receives a sick animal, such as a guinea.


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

you wouldn't think that about them, but it IS good to send smaller critters to the vet. spaying and neutering them is good, too.

Mocha is scared to roam. >.>; i tried. so, i bought a pen that we fold out and let her hop about in. :V

check out that website someone linked you to on page 1, and do lots of research on your own. they CAN be easy to care for, but you gotta be willing to dish out money.


----------



## HOTPOKKIT (Dec 19, 2011)

Doesn't matter. If an animal is sick, it needs care. I hauled 2-week old baby gerbils to a vet-- spent $90 on those little suckers. They may not need vaccines, but they DO need to be treated for illness.

Please, never impulse buy a life ever again.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Of course  I can get lots of stuff, generally for cheap because 1. not the pet store and 2. I know how to look around  And I have been told at least a yearly check up.

Also I dunno if I run the risk (drat! if I do) but she was housed with a sister, and an older male.... -.- if she is about 2 months... D: is there a chance for her to be pregnant? if so my goodness... lol. I won't neglect her either way anyways 

I also found out vets sometimes apply a payment plan, for people who happen not to be made of money

And HOTPOKKIT She, wasn't really an impulse buy. I had everything ready, I did some research (all of which came to show cedar is bad pine is iffy, aspen is best) but again, she CAME sick. I have the food, cage, etc


----------



## HOTPOKKIT (Dec 19, 2011)

She can be pregnant at ONE month old.

Guinea pigs are known for very difficult births. She could not live through the(likely) pregnancy.


----------



## HOTPOKKIT (Dec 19, 2011)

Then you bought her knowing that you might have to treat her. No sympathy here.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

ahh okay, thanks for the heads up 

Oh, you know why I'm in a tight spot?  my roommate SCREWED ME OVER >< after I got the little guinea  Suddenly he is moving THIS February, which I had to hear "froma friend who overheard it" and it ends up true -.- If I had known previously he would have done that, I probably would have waited for anything else.

And HOTPOKKIT, then don't reply. If you are no help, don't post. I already mentioned I found out about the vet payment plan they have here. I'm not stupid enough to risk her.


----------



## HOTPOKKIT (Dec 19, 2011)

Cool story bro.. you should still have a vet fund. May want to keep that in mind..


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

I shall, don't worry. However, she is super active in the mornings =D hoorah for being a morning person x)

Okay, so I'm looking for: nothing dyed (I know that  I never get dyed junk), aspen bedding...

Also I am used to any guinea I've seen with a cold, have both eyes watery  I'm wondering if she could have poked her eye with the straw they put in there -.- I'm removing it either way.


----------



## HOTPOKKIT (Dec 19, 2011)

Aspen can still cause reactions in some animals. Carefresh is dusty. There is a bedding called Ecobedding that is hypoallergenic.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Thanks! That could also be the cause of her sneezing. Once I got her out into a more ventilated place (upstairs rather than a room), she wasn't too bad with a couple sneezes like something was stuck in her nose >.< I'll find the Ecobedding instead and see how she fairs with it


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

HOTPOKKIT, I'm sure Sena appreciated your advice but could you give it in a less confrontational way please. I would appreciate it.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Thanks Dramaqueen 

and I don't know anyone who owns a guinea, but HAS own a guinea  which is why I thought pine was okay, as everyone's guineas lived with pine (excluding that guy who had his for "months and months" no advice from that guy ><) But I'll look for the hypoallergenic bedding  right now, I've tossed out the pine stuff, and put a towel in there... she's curled up and falling alseep  which now is my cue to go out and find her good stuff  Hopefully she was just having allergies. they use pine in the stores too o.o;; for all critters of small sorts


----------



## HOTPOKKIT (Dec 19, 2011)

She could have a URI from being brought up on pine. #1 rule of small animal health: Don't mess with the poos, eyes, or lungs.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm not 100% sure about this because my poor 50 year old mind is going but it seems like a girl I know who keeps every rodent known to man said you can use fleece blankets for bedding. I'll have to see if I can contact her and find out for sure.


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

join a peeg forum. i joined a rabbit forum when i got Mocha, and do NOT regret it! found out she was a mixed breed, and learned alot of tips(like shove some hay in a TP tube. she loves that!), and learned how to make her a happy bunny. :V


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

Nubster said:


> Personally I never liked them. Give me a rat any day over one of those...lol...just personal preference is all. Not a huge fan of hamsters either. They are all cute and all, just not my cup of tea.


1+ ^ i owned hamsters when i was like 4 but always killed them  but i really got into kittens and fish after that :lol: i held a guinea pig, it nice cute, but wasn't my thing


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

@Luimeril my bunny loves TP hay tubes too! she's got me trained so I stick in a raisin or papaya and cut a few holes so she has a starting point! www.petrabbittoys.com has great homemade toys if Mocha likes sisal and wood  
To the OP: The problem with pine shavings is that if they're KILN DRIED they are SAFE. But the cheap bags that most stores sell (often cheaply) are not kiln dried. They contain phenols which can damage the upper respiratory system of small animals. Most pet stores sell it and say it's great for odors etc. . . Truth is, they are in the business for money. It's cheaper to stock and sell harmful pine and cedar than it is to try to educate customers. If one small mom and pop pet store tried to inform their customers to buy more expensive kiln dried pine, chances are, the customer might ignore them and go to a larger chain store. Mom and pop stores are suffering enough as it is. And it's also true that the owners honestly might not know how harmful it is. I kept my old hamsters on pine and they lived 2 years too. Doesn't mean it's the right thing to do. 
I know you already threw them out. Good for you. Education is a long term thing, I kept rabbits for over 5 years and I'm always learning new things. So don't take things personally, the comments made above are harsh and unnecessary :/
I don't keep my bunny in a small cage, she has a condo.. I never used big bags of shavings or bedding. I use blankets and rugs (I recommend rugs only if the pet is not in the habit of chewing it!!). I re-use newspaper in her litter box, I get them free so it's economical for me  But I liked Yesterday's News in the litter box before. I don't think GP's are as easy to litter train but never use a cat litter (if they ingest it, they can get impacted intestines) or corn cob litter (moisture makes it mold). 
Thrift stores are a good place to buy old sheets and blankets for them !! Acacia loves fleece blankets. I wash them in dye free/ scent free detergent 
I know bunnies, but not so much about GP's.. I know they need vit C everyday. You can buy tablets made by Oxbow but they're full of sugar.. I don't know if you can feed straight citrus fruit to them for Vit C. And Yogies and other store bought treats are full of bad ingredients (at least for rabbits, who shouldn't have seeds). I would look into that a bit more  
Finally, WHAT A CUTE GP!!!! The pic was adorable


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

i love carefree~! it comes in different colors, and Mocha LOVES the pink one(i don't know if they can see colors, but she really likes it... or maybe i love the pink one. xD). but, it's pretty expensive. $10 for a small bag, while i can get a huge bag of aspen for the same price. x: maybe, if i can find a job, i'll be more willing to dish out that much for a bag that'll last two bedding changes, but right now, we're going for shredded aspen. x:

Mocha loves pears. she'll go crazy for a small slice of pear or apple. i researched many sites and made a list of fruits and veggies that are good for bunnies. :V

give that a shot, Sena. go on like... three sites, find a list of veggies and fruits your peeg can have, and treat her.
Mocha gets pears and/or apples a few times a month, and fresh romaine lettuce once a day, along with a carrot once a day(they ain't good for constant feedings, so just one carrot a day). she loves fresh parsley, but a dollar for a small bundle? :T pfft. she gets all the hay she can eat, and a bowl of kibble daily. :V she's a fat bunneh(nah, she's just a large rabbit. xD) becaue of the variety of foods. :3


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Hmmm thanks, HOTPOKKIT. I have removed all signs of pine near her, and actually when I just got hom just now, (sorry Honey for doing this) I did disturb her sleep, but, just to check her eye. It's not as red, or watery anymore!!  So, it's official, poor baby just happened to have an allergy -.- 

I could not find any bedding other than pine, or cedar. So, I didn't get any. I may shred paper (I am an artist. I have tons of all types of paper... inlcuding plain white paper and lined paper), and let her have the towel  since she seems to go for soft fabric... 

Can I give her a pear piece Luimeril, from "canned pears"? I found they can have pears, just in moderation because it's basically sugar >< so like a "very occassional sometimes not often treat :lol: I bought some because I love them. I also got her broccoli. she ate one piece -.-. She eats what I eat =D we'll get along just fiiiine :lol:

And I will definitely look up a guinea forum or something, and join


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

i'd just pick up a pear from the store. canned fruits often have sugary syrup, which probably isnt good for them.

if you can, order some bedding online. it'll cost more, but it'd be worth it, imo.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

ahh ok  (then I'll eat 'em :lol: ) and I'll look online. I'm glad she looks better!! Now she's snoozing away upstairs in her towel o_o


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

aawww. sounds adorable! i love peegs, but Ma hates them. :T i had some as a kid, and they bit her. .-. not allowed ta have peegs no more. saw the cutest one at the pet store yesterday, though. it had the prettiest blondish fur, in the pattern a dutch rabbit has.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Oooo pretty =D yeah I could have gone with the light brown and white one... with red eyes... but I liked the white Honey has ^.^ and I found her sweet spot, behind her ears ;-)
I've seen a hairless guinea before... first reaction was "What is THAT?!" :lol: they actually are like little heaters, and still adorable, because somehow they are so ugly they're cute 

-reading- actually...dramaqueen the girl is right about fleece...apparently it is awesome for piggies.... usually ontop of towels, or newspaper.... o.o I have cheap red fleece that I won't ever make into anything.... and...and it's soft....she likes soft...


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

my bunny likes being petted in general, but she loves it when i scratch between her ears the most. she'll actually nudge my hand till it's on top of her head if i stop petting her. xD


----------



## kathstew (Feb 23, 2011)

If Honey's eye is still bothering her, you can get PLAIN saline solution eye drops and use that. It will help flush anything in her eye that is bothering it, out.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Thanks Kathstew!!!  I'm thinking she has the same reaction to pine, like I do to sawdust..it gets in my eyes and huuurts and makes them red, and watery... and I sneeze alot x) So yeah, if anything I'll use your suggestion to get whatever it is out of her eye. She's doing pretty good though ^.^

Lol Luimeril I had that happen today. I was watching TV with her on my lap, and she climbs up to my chest and nudges beneath my hand as if to say "hey! you stopped petting me"


----------



## kathstew (Feb 23, 2011)

No problem! A lot of people get similar things wrong with their reptiles (I'm a reptile fanatic lol), and plain saline solution eye drops can work wonders when things get stuck in their eyes, like stuck shed, sand, buggy pieces etc. 

Honey is very cute. Good luck with her. I hope she continues to improve. I would consider reporting your pet store though if they continually get sick animals. Whether its their fault or their suppliers (in which case they shouldn't be buying from those suppliers). Is it the same store where you get the sick bettas from?


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

It is but they have different suppliers... Actually, 50% of guineas (these three included in the 50%) are from families who no longer can care for their animals. about 30% of dogs and cats are the same. I've recommended the store's breeder hamster pair's babies - their genetics have calm, friendly hamsters, and they are actually easier to handle and train than any of the others they get in  

I used to work there xD I know some things here and there.. Like, I would have loved a bunny, however they get to a whopping size unless they are dwarf bunnies... I will however, mention to him that Honey was allergic to the pine, and to check her sister and the male to see if they are acting up too


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

you can hold yours, though. Mocha's very scared of the world outside her pin and cage. x: and HATES being picked up. she used to Kangaroo kick, and it'd hurt, but now that she's so big, i'm scared she'll break a rib, or something. o.0


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

I know what you mean o_o they made me clean the giant freaking rabbit's cage. After in the other cage, the itty bitty male bunny attacked me >< kicks... HURT D: I ended up using the blanket method on any of the nippy/kicky creatures ><


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

So, I believe saline is just sold in drugstores right? I know nothing of saline xD I've looked it up: swelling, watery, redness = dust particles or foreign object in her eye. she is talking to me now, and wandering around


----------



## BettaGirl290 (Jul 29, 2010)

i would own rodents and birds if my dad didn't said they stunk or caused too much noise -_-"


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Saline is available everyhwhere. You'll find it with Vicks products and cold and allergy things. Check to make sure its plain though. I used saline for my bunny when she had her tooth removed (and she had retrobulbar in her eye which was nasssty) it worked wonders  
I wouldn't feed canned fruit at all! Too much sugar and possible preservatives. 1 pear should cost you more than 50 cents. And you can feed her a couple treats from it. My bunny's favorite fruits are pears and apples but bc they're high in natural sugars I keep it to a minimum.


----------



## Philnominal (Dec 22, 2011)

Just skimmed most of the thread between where i posted to now. Forgive me if i missed something. If you are still worried about a pregnancy baby guinea pigs are born as basically fully functioning minys of their parents, down to teeth, eyes and hair (can eat solid food day 1). Honestly I just use timothy hay and newspaper, if you get it from the right places timothy hay can be pretty cheap but its gonna be more expensive in the small bundles a pet store has. Guinea pigs love spring mix/apples/carrots/romaine lettuce (DO NOT feed them iceburg) but this should only be given as a treat (to much and they will get runny poop), the majority of their diet should be hay and pelleted food (no seeds just like birds). Be very careful to pay attention to their health. Being prey animals they hide anytime they are sick until the very last moments of life. They do this for fear of looking sickly to preditors in the wild but happens to be something against them when they are pets. Also make sure they have plenty to chew and watch out for them doing things like pulling on their cage, if they damage their teeth in certain ways it could lead them growing in the wrong way which would mean youd have to start trimming their teeth. (have one guinea pig that was born blind and with teeth problems, it adds up if you go to the vet for teeth trimming trust me). I realize most of this is probably redundant information that you already knew but i wanted to make sure.  Have had plenty of these myself. (was homeschooled and mom thought it would be a good project for us if we had breeding guinea pigs, 1 male to 3 females lead to a lot of baby piggys at the same time)


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Thanks Laki and Philnominal!  yeah Honey has decided to hide herself in my soft fleece blanket... If she hides because she isn't feeling good (her eye) that explains it. Also I noticed she did not have chews in the store. I can get her some real wood (I hear it is okay for them) as long as....it is not...sap trees right? 

-checks undr the blanket-  dark places are nice I guess...

Anyways, if she could happen to be pregnant (just as a precaution), what signs do I look for, and how does the diet change? I noticed she won't eat more broccoli x) I'll try a variety of stuff. Also my bf said there are lots of types of saline, so apparently I need to find out "which pure saline" which now makes no sense -.-


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

http://www.renu.com/renu-sensitive-multi-purpose-solution.html.. This might be the stuff I bought for my bunny 2 years ago. If it is, the packaging is changed. 

For chews, try willow bark and apple sticks. You can order them online, some stores carry them- most stores carry mainline things. Toys with sisal on them are good as well. www.petrabbittoys.com has some ideas for toys. All their toys are homemade. Acacia wasn't too fancy about the toy I got her but I have 2 friends whose bunnies love their toys!!
As long as the timothy hay is dry, the GP will trim her back teeth as she grinds it for eating. Some people like to feed fresh picked hay but Oxbow makes reasonably priced bags. I get a large bag (it lasts my 1 bunny about 3-4 weeks) for less than 20$. Every second time I buy hay I get Oxbow botanical hay.. My bunny eats that up in about 2 weeks! It's so fragrant and full of little dry flowers! It helps to mix something like that in the regular timothy hay to encourage a lot of eating!!
I know GP's are rodents, but if hay and trimming the back teeth is as important as it is with bunnies that go for it! Safe wood toys can be found almost anywhere in pet stores, they generally only trim the front teeth.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

It is very important to trim a guinea's teeth  just like a bunnies  otherwise they end up needing to get put under and their teeth sanded down in the vet clinic (so I've researched, however) x.x And I have seen apple sticks! =D And I'll look for hay  thans Laki  I'll also look for Renu Saline Solution -found it-


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

I have to second the no pine or cedar, Aspen is ok for GPs. Fleece is much better, I have my rats on fleece. If you needed to order online, try www.chinchilla.ca. I order all my rat food and I used to order my Aspen from there. If you order Aspen, tell me before you do and I'll show you which is the better stuff. 

Also.. have you heard of these cheap GP cages?? I have made these for many of my animals. I just LOVE GPs!


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

o.o No. I have a thread asking for ideas if you wanna throw some ideas to me =D I like creating stuff. And cages here are 300.00 for a proper sized GP cage! :| Usually the second hand store has wicked awesome GP and other critter stuff, but not this time. So, fine, I'll make one :lol: I have an entire dining room to work with. It just cannot attach to the walls.


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

Well the one I posted may cost you about $80 and it would be a great size for a GP  Click the linkie and have a look see  You can get the cubes at WalMart by the Rubbermaid containers/laundry baskets. Coroplast would be a home improvement store. 

Would you believe, as kids, we kept a GP in a 10g tank? I always asked my Mom for a bigger tank, she always said no. My whole family tears up at the idea of it to this day... we totally didn't know any better. Pet store said it was fine. Buddy lived with us for 7 years though, and only I could pick him up. I miss that guy


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

He lasted pretty long though  And yeah... None of my tanks are up to MY standards for GP size x) I COULD use the 29, but that involves draining, taking everything out and moving the sorority to the 20 and Shiloh into a 10 and El Dorado into a smaller tank -breaths- whew. LOL. 

And right now Honey just has my fleece blanket o.o she loves it. And... I don't use it. and it's clean. lol. So she can have it x)


----------



## Philnominal (Dec 22, 2011)

Ya those cube cages do very well if you dont have to worry about a lid but if they get time to run around and stuff then they should be fin in something about the size of 17" x 29" though i wouldnt do any smaller. Bigger is always better though. Also if you put a shelf in dont put it more then 7-8 inches cause a fall higher then that and a guinea pig can get seriously hurt. They aren't used to bouncing. :lol:

Edit, for the signs of pregnancy basically they start to blow up an show it quite a lot. They have one of the longest gestational periods of rodents, only ones that compare are chinchillas. (both born as fully functioning minys and have even had baby chins escape a cage only hours old and fall 4-5 ft to the ground to just start running around on the floor. Now they bounce). Itll be rare to have them have more then 1-2 though i think we had one have 3 one time and while they can eat hard food they need mothers milk for a while.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

:lol: Yeah I noticed my girl won't even do a small incline. I had her in a box while cleaning out the pine bedding in her temporary housing, and it wasn't much of an edge but she wouldn't climb it :lol: it's nice, actually. I shall look into the cubes...

a question (building stuff, I dunno though) is craft mesh a bad idea? I know they chew. I don't know if it is safe to make a little house out of.


----------



## Philnominal (Dec 22, 2011)

never used the stuff and im not even sure what you mean by it.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

cross stitch panels  the plastic ones... I use them for dividers in my tanks with no problems. I just dunno if GP can get sick from chewing it o.o


----------



## Philnominal (Dec 22, 2011)

probably depends if they swallow it or not. Id probably avoid it though cause you never know if they can chew a hole in it though (have had more then one plastic bottom cage have a hole big enough for the guinea pig to walk right out after they got a nitch where they could chew).


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Hmm okay.

Well, tomorrow I'll be looking for the Saline  Make her feel aaaalll better.


----------



## SDragon (Sep 26, 2011)

Cute!!! I am getting one n a couple of days.


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

oh no I wouldn't use those plastic cross stitch things!


----------

